# No screens found (Intel HD 4000, Thinkpad Edge E531)



## blue1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up X for the new Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E531, with Intel HD4000 (third Gen Core). Using the Intel driver fails, however the VESA driver works fine. I'm running today's 10-ALPHA (r255510), and have freshly built X with the following:


```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
Also, I enabled KMS in graphics/libdrm. I added 
	
	



```
device drm
```
 and 
	
	



```
device 1915drm
```
 to the kernel configuration as well.

pciconf output

xorg.conf.new output of `X -configure`

resulting X log

changed xorg.conf

resulting X log

So, I either get 
	
	



```
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
```
 with the uncustomized X, or 
	
	



```
no screens found
```
 with the customized xorg.conf, plus plenty of drm errors in the X log.

Is there something I'm doing wrong? How can I get the Intel driver running?


----------

